# Help in making Rustic, thick and Chunky Lavender Soap!



## Coco-Anna (May 12, 2009)

Can you girls share a little secret with me! I Would love to make Lavender soap m/p, Would like to have a very rustic, thick and chunky. I will buy at M/P at Michaels crafts store and will put it in a old cake pan. Need help on how to color and will put lavender EO in!!! What's the secret in making it rustic.. I have a choice in Goat milk soap or Olive oil.

so glad I found this forum!


----------



## I love soap! (May 12, 2009)

yes definitely Lavender eo. About 1 Tbs. per pound of soap.

For color, you could do a few things. It depends on the color you want. 
For a purple, you could take about 1-2 cup cut 
hibiscus flower and put it in 8 oz. of water.  Let set a few hours then add to the soap mixture.

For a yellow/orange you could use mustard, turmeric, ginger or annato. Do the same as above.

For green use spearmint tea. Do as above.

Thinking of more!


----------



## I love soap! (May 12, 2009)

Use the goat's milk soap!  And for extra lather add about 1/4 cup white granulated sugar.


----------



## candice19 (May 12, 2009)

I did my first bathes in bases from Michael's (now, they are never to be touched again though lol). 

I found out by accident how to make it really chunky and rustic.  Just pour it into your molds when it's waaaaaay at the end of setting up!  Mine was so thick that I couldn't POUR it out of my Pyrex, and I had to kinda fish it out with some sticks or whatever you have handy. Only thing is, there is bound to be air voids in the soap.  Looks super rusty.

Good luck!


----------



## I love soap! (May 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, i've done that before.


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

If you use EO  rather than fo I would suggest about 1/2 teaspoon. EOs are very potent.


----------



## Coco-Anna (May 12, 2009)

WOw! I knew I was at the right place! thank you Sarah, Candice and Tabitha!!!! 

Question for Sarah if I add the water from hibiscus flower, will it make it too soft for the rustic soap???

for Candice! would that be just m/p and sugar, color, eo???

thank you! I am so excited and can't wait to try my hand at lavender soap!


----------



## candice19 (May 12, 2009)

When I made it, all I put in was color and fragrance oil.  I'm sure you can swap out fragrance oil for EO, just at a lower usage rate.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 14, 2009)

I found out by accident recently that if ya pour the mix into ya mould then let it sit and cool until it's almost set up then take a stirer like a chopstick or spoon handle and stir consistently it will become thick and chunky very quickly and give off a nice solid look.


----------

